# EC 28/03 - All being froze due to OHSS :(



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Lovely Ladies,

I had EC yesterday, my 2nd cycle although i didn't get to EC 1st time due to poor responce, i was delighted as 17 egg's were collected, i was advised that due to mild OHSS i would have to have them all froze after fertilisation, i am absolutely devastated, 7 fertilised, and all 7 are being froze today! i have to wait for 2 periods before i an have FET, i understand their reasons, as i am suffering with OHSS, but can't help but feel devaststed 
Has anyone else had similar experiene? Or in the same boat? xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, i am so sorry you are having to go through this. It is natural to feel devastated, everyone wants tx to go to plan.   The same thing happened to me last year. I had EC in Feb last year, 28 eggs were collected and 17 embies were frozen on day 1. It just gives your body some time to settle down, the docs say if you got pregnant the ohss could get worse and you would be quite sick.
The great thing is all those embies have done fab and hopefully will continue to do so when the time comes.   You will feel upset for a few days but then you will start to feel better. Believe in those snowbabies huni.     

Hope the ohss settles and you feel better soon. If you need to chat just pm me huni.

Emma xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi there

same happened me yesterday ec, and all frozen today due to threatened ohss and also fluid in my uterus, im also devestated so much wanted a fresh tranfer, the hurdles we face in this are so stressful, im in bed today as im quite swollen and v sore, had 28 eggs collected and 15 frozen today, i have pcos so this happened me the last time as well, so unfair. i know how you are feeling

rosebud


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

MissE.. Thank you so much for your lovely reply, and support! I know it is for the best as my body probably wouldn't cope with the stress of ET, just wish i could fast forward 2 months. How many did you have defrosted hunni? Did any of them make it to blasts?! Think thats what they are hoping to do with mine, thank you again for replying..
Much Love Sarah xx

Rosebud.. Babe, exactly the same as me then hunni, i feel so sore too, only 7 of my babies fertilised?! but happy with that number, you have done fab, with 15.. how long are they saying you have to wait, until FET?
Sarah xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi

re fet, they told me 2periods b4 fet so prob b june    , im so swollen in the tummy area 2day have put on 7lb in the last 3 days, am in so much pain im taking co codomol and i know the minute it wears off lol, im in bed today as sitting ups so painful, the last time was 5yr ago but frm what i remember i was sore for nearly 2 weeks , hoping by resting and drinking lots of fluid to be feeling a bit better by weekend,

i had 12 day 1 embies last time frozen and got 4 blasts from that and i was 5yrs younger, so im worried enough about my transfer possibilitys , dh keeps saying we shud get 3 fets out of this batch but im nervous enough, you just never know how these things go, i have immune issues as well so even with fets im on a lot of additional medication. the embryologist rang me today and he said that usually a third of embies frozen at this stage make it to viable embies to transfer but im not sure if he ment day 3 or 5 transfer.

hope you are resting and looking after yourself Sarah

rosebud


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Rosebud.. I know exactly what you mean hun, and each stage you loose some, i think we will thaw all 7, and just   at least one / two survive.. do you think its risky taking them to day 5 blasts? Its so a shot in the dark, as how are we to know whats best?!!
Thank you, its nice talking to somebody in the same position, rest up hunni, i just wish my feeling of nausea would go  driving me mad, love to you xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies,

Virgo huni i had 6 embies thawed for each of my last 2 FETs, had 2 transferred each time on day 2. My clinic dont usually do blasto transfer, usually day 2 or 3. I have 5 embies left and am hopefully starting again with April cycle but with the way my clinic is it will probably be May cycle. Hang in there huni, 2 months will fly by for you sweetie.  

Rosebud fab number of embies huni, hoping they do well for you with freezing and thawing.       Sorry you are suffering, the same thing happened to me, i put on 2 stone in 2 days with ohss. Drink 2-3 litres of water a day and isotonic drinks are great too. Hope you feel better soon.

Chat later lovelies.

Emma xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi ladies,

well i had a bit of a scare last night, i was in bed until evening time and  i went downstairs for a few hrs, i had a painkiller and dinner, 2hrs later i was in awful pain in my lower abdomen, i went to go to the bathroom and could hardly straighten up , then i felt very nauseous and dizzy, i sat down and just fainted , i came around after a minute but was v nauseous, and in a lot of pain, i weighed myself and had put on another 3lb which left it 9lb since tue,. i was scared of ohss so i rang the out of hrs clinic number but the nurse said it was prob the pain made me pass out and to take more painkillers, so i went to bed with a hot waterbttl and paracatmol, i slept ok and this morn im still in a lot of pain but dont feel as bad with fluid so  i weighed myself and i have 3lb off so that s good, so going to keep drinking water and lucozade lite today and resting, hard to believe ovaries can cause this much pain.

hows everone else doing? 

rosebud


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Rosebud i'm so sorry you had such a bad night. OHSS is such an awful thing, make sure you keep drinking plenty and get loats of rest. I was told gentle exercise but no fast turning or twisting. It is good that some of the weight has come off, hopefully it will continue to improve but make sure if there is no improvement or if the pain comes back phone your clinic and get them to scan you. Sending you big hugs huni.   

Virgo how are you doing today huni? Hope you are feeling better.  

Emma xx


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Emma  

Hi Rosebud & Virgo

I too had a terrible time with OHSS on my second IVF tx. I ended up with 20 day one embies frozen and was advised by my clinic to thaw a good number to give the best chance of going to blast. As the embies were frozen in 4's I thawed 8 the first time and 10 the second. Unfortunately I never got to blast as I only had 2 good embies left by day 3. However the second attempt with those embies having had a 6-cell and 7-cell embie transferred- it worked and I'm now 22 weeks pregnant with a baby girl     

So please don't be too disheartened, I know how disappointing it is not to get to transfer after your tx but it really is for the best. You need to give your bodies chance to get well to give you the best chance with your frosties and if it can work for me it can work for you too    

Keep drinking lots and lots of water and isotonic sports drinks and eat lots of protein to help with your symptoms and get lots of rest. I found sleeping propped up on pillows helped with the pain. Monitor your urine output aswell, make sure you're weeing often and that it's not too concentrated. If your symptoms worsen call the clinic!

Wishing you both hundreds of luck with your FET's  

Love Linz xxx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Virgo and All,

I'm in very similar scenario, I had EC on 23 March and had an extreme over response.  They got 27 eggs, 26 were good enought to do ICSI on and 21 fertilised.  We let them go until day 3 to weed out the weaker embryos and then forze the 15 best ones on day 3.  I have had the worst time ever with OHSS.  Almost a week after EC I was taken into hospital on Tueaday and had to stay in for 3 nights, with severe abdominal pain and sickness etc.  It has been the worst experience of my life.  I would like to say I'm positive about the 15 snow-babies but I'm still so ill, I cant even think straight!  I just never envisaged that this whole journey would take so much out of me physically and emotionally/  We've done 2 private, expensive rounds, I've been hospitalised twice and we havent even had an embryo put back yet!  Its difficult not to go into my clinic and punch somebody.....  

I'm normally a nice, upbeat person.  Maybe I will feel better in a few a weeks!

Virgo - you are not alone.  

Rosebud - how is the OHSS?

Love and luck to everyone!

Claire x


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everyone.. Sorry i have been quiet, i have been in hospital got moderate / severe OHSS.. and oh my god, i wouldn't wish it on anyone!!!! still feeling really poorly, so will be back on when feeling bit more with it..
Love to all xxx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Same here I know what you mean as I was screaming in the hospital that I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! C x.


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

thinking on you in hospidal, i stayed in bed, at home today is my first day out of bed and im still so sore but i think the worst is over hopefully, its so painfull and the swelling and bloating awful, i was close to going into hosp wed nite when i fainted and had bad nausea but the nurse at the clinic said i should rest more and take more painkillers and only go in if i had difficulty breathing , which thankfully i didnt,

thinking on all of u ladies in there, and hugs to us all on another rotten mothers dayxx

rosebud


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Virgo sorry to hear you have had to go inot hospital but hopefully they will look after you and help you get better very soon. Sending you big hugs.      

Rosebud  i hope you are over the worst huni and you will be feeling mcuh better very soon.       Make sure you continue to rest for a bit.

Claire sorry to hear you have had such a rough time  . This journey is hard enough without having  to deal withh ohss. I hope you feel better very soon and get your positivity back soon. Hang in there huni.

Linz how are you doing lovely?  

I am just waiting on my letter to start again, hopefully it will arrive to have FET in the next month or so. Hang in there my lovelies, we will each have a wonderful snowbaby or 2 just waiting to stick.  

Emma xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

MissE.. Thank you for your well wishes, Hope the letter hurry's up!! xx

Rosebud.. Thank you hun, i so feel for you, sending love & make sure you rest xx

Claire..My words exactly,xx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All


Rosebud & Virgo - how is the OHSS?  I got out of hospital on Friday and have spent up until today in bed or on the sofa.  I managed to put make up on today and my Mum has picked me up to go to her house for a change of scene.  Think my DH could do with a a rest from playing nurse!  I cant believe how long it is taking me to get over this.  My period has started and my ovaries are still swollen and sore.  It hurts to pee.  I have had the worst constipation, followed by the exact opposite!  TMI I know!  Anyway its almost 2 weeks since my EC and in case you are still feeling bad, it does eventually start to slowly get better! So hang in there.  By the way Rosebud, I think you clinic was a little bit silly telling you to avoid hospital until you had problems breathing, as that is when things are getting really bad.  If your pain is so severe you are fainting, you should be in hospital in my view...


Thanks to all for their supportive comments.  We are seeing our consultant next week to get a plan together for the snowbabies.  Think it will be June/July by the time we have the first one (or two...) put back as I really need time to get back to full health/fitness.


Love and luck to you all.


Cxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Claire.. Glad to hear you are slowly feeling a little better, i am sofa bound too, was starting to feel a little better this morning apart from a major lack of energy.. but like you i hadn't been the toilet since early hours of last Wed, when i came out of hospital on Sat they give me latulose.. and today..omg!! had terrible loose bowels, but it has given me the worst cramps & pain 
My stomach hasn't gone down at all yet really, i just can't wait to be fighting fit again!!!
You take it easy, and hope your meeting with consultant goes well, xx our snow babies will make it, i just know it  !! xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi

glad to hear everyone is on the road to recovery, honestly anyone who dosnt have this prob dont realise how tough ohss is on our bodies, my friend had ivf a few times and was back at work fighting fit the next day, i think she thinks im going over the top. lol

well im up and about now but ovaries still swollen and raw feeling im limited as to what i can do but the agony has eased, i was a bit suprised at not being sent to the hospital to be honest, the fainting scared me.

i have a review at the clinic next week so will probably get a scan to see how things are and directions on when i get to start fet.

rosebud


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi All, Can i join ?? 
I feel deflated, ill and scared  

Had EC yesterday 20 eggs collected, 14 fertilised. Was told yesterday that they might have to freeze them as I have mild OHSS.  At that time I wasnt getting any symptoms as It was a hour after EC.  The doc said i have to have a blood test wednesday and scan friday and if all ok no increase in the OHSS maybe able to go ahead with ET.  i am on some meds but there is a high chance I am not going to be having ET

Today I have been really ill, never felt so unwel before, I got really scared and rang the nurse she said they wont do ET if I get worse.  I have a bad feeling   I never expected this at all. I feel lost, thought I would be PUPO next week. I have so much pain in my stomach area and look a few months pregnant (if only I was )

     xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kirsty.. Oh babe, i feel for you i honestly do, i just   its not your OHSS getting any worse, i wouldn't wish it on anyone.. i felt so let down when they said i couldn't go ahead with ET.. so know exactly how you must be feeling, but having gone through OHSS and going into hospital, you can completely see the reasoning behind it, if they had offered to do mine i would have said no, i was just far to poorly, starting to feel a little better now.. i know its hard hun, and im devastated but you must tell yourself your health is priority, people would say it to me and i'd be like p**s off but take it from me babe, they were so right, my frostie babies are going to do me proud come May, and so will your's if thats what need's to happen.. stay   hun and take good care of yourself xxxxxxxxxx

Rosebud.. As long as your starting to get a little better hun xx


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words Virgo. Its nice to know that this happens to other people (though I dont want it to happen to anyone) never imagined that there was so many hurdles to overcome in IVF   
I understand what you are saying and what the doctor and nurses mean. At first I thought I am having the ET come what may but now I think my health comes first, to say i only have it mild - I thought I was dying earlier !! and at least EC is done with.  I do feel better now apart from my tummy, so will wait and see the outcome of the blood test tomorrow.

you must have had it bad to go into hospital. Gosh, and they say if you have ET and get a BFP it can get even worse  
Hope you are feeling better

xxxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

To all, i hope that your symtoms subside very soon.I had my cycle about 3 weeks ago and my 5 little embies had to be put on ice.They are all really good and are grade 1(which is the top in our clinic). i never had any symptoms at all but was at risk cos e2 levels sky high and they had to be frozen.i was like yous in terms of I was upset at this thought but I have a nice feeling now knowing ive still got them until i need them.I have to wait till june but I feel happy that after all the stress i had i know i woulnt have got pregnant.My body is getting back to normal again so i will be more healthy to accept my first embies and fingers crossed it will work.The summer by the way is meant to be best to get pregnant so im really hopeful.
ps.keep drinking water


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Kirsty - welcome to the thread.  I am   that your symptons dont get any worse.  You will know if you are going down-hill because as Virgo says, you will get to the point where you just dont want a transfer, for fear that it could get worse. OHSS is the most evil illness I have ever encountered.  When I came round from my EC and found out they were planning a freeze all, I abosultely hit the roof and insisted that I wanted a fresh embryo put back, come what may.  Fast forward a week and i was in hospital and couldnt contemplate anyone coming near me, let alone having an embryo put back.  The good news is that with plently of rest, water, sleeps, good healthy food, you will start to mend.  Don't be scared and if the pain gets to bad - hit the hospital.  I had never been in hospital in my life before this, but i couldnt have coped without the morphine and the nurses for the 3 worst days.  Hopefully it wont come to that, but if it does, its the best place to be.

Virgo - the hospital gave me lactulose too, to counter act the constipation caused by some of the pain killers I was taking.  It seems like great stuff at the time, but it does have that awful loose stool effect.  I have yet to have a "normal" visit to the loo (!), since the EC 2 weeks ago.  I too, have zero energy, which is not a side effect I had expected, as I'm normally fit and healthy.  Its just bloody (excuse the language) unbelievable, it really is....

Iconn - wise words!  



C x


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Claire.. Your so right on all you said to Kirsty!!
I haven't been the toilet properly either, it's a pain!! I just can't wait to get back to normal, and then start building myself up for ET May time! I have felt a little better today (touch wood) went out and did bit in my garden and done some ironing, two things i couldn't imagine doing a few days back, but trying to get bak to normality! 
Hope everyday is getting little easier for you too!! 
xx

Kirsty.. I   your symptoms haven't worsened,xx


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you claire and virgo. 

I am in a lot of pain, never felt pain like this before. My tummy is swollen. I am not getting any pain relief at all. The nurse didn't want to prescribe any stronger pain killers incase I go ahead with et but I really don't think that's going to happen. I can barely walk. I don't know what to do. I don't feel poorly enough to go to hospital but I in so much pain with my back, which I think is from being so bloated.

Had blood tests done today - the nurse looked at my tummy and said she doesn't think et will go ahead. 

I think your def right - you get to a stage you don't want et to happen  

My tummy just seems to be getting bigger and bigger  

Xxx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Kirsty,

I'm really concerned for you. I had severe back pain on the night I went into hospital and it was because of the size of the ovary on that side and the fluid around it.  If the pain gets too bad, please, please go to hospital, as it is only there that they will give the pain relief that you may need. 

Make sure you are drinking loads of fluid and weigh your self every few hours.  If it continues go to hospital.

C x


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kirsty, Me & Claire are speaking from experience babe, please go into hospital if you start to feel any worse, and back pain is one of the effects..
Thinking of you lots xx


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your advice Claire and Virgo . It's eased a little bit. I will see how I feel tomorrow if no better will ring the clinic.   Xxx


----------



## jamaicababytrying (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Just saw this thread and thought I would share my latest experience. I too had severe OHSS in my last cycle, I was hospitalized for nearly a week. I had ER on the thursday, ET the saturday started getting bloated the sunday and in hospital the monday... was very very sick, vomitting not keeping anything down including medication they had to drain my stomach and got close 4litres of fluid! I had a drip in from the day i was admitted to the day I left, i had shortness of breath and that was the scariest part from the bed to the toilet I could not breathe, I had to drink up to 3 litres of fluid once i was able to keep anything down which was the day before they released me, I wish this on no one... if I knew the impact before ET I would have wished they cancelled the transfer and froze the 6 fertilized embies... unfortunately i got a BFN well I guess a chemical BFP first but the numbers then dropped 3 days later  I also had to deal with a severe allergic reaction to one of the drugs (cetrotide) for 3 days before ER my entire body was covered in wails... 

So sorry to hear about all who went through OHSS but postponing the transfer is probably best, as sad it my sound and maybe at the itme if they had told me that I would have been devastated but in hindsight I would have understood... I secretly think now how come they didn't pick up the OHSS before transfer I am PCOS and i had a lot of follicles... and silly me saw my tummy being a little bulged but i just thought the ovaries are enlarged it happened in cycle 1, i should have been more aware and I try to think i am up on things and know everything that is going on... no sense kicking myself now but I wish you know!

Hope everyone is doing well now sorry I didn't do personals... take care of youreslves


----------



## jamaicababytrying (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry about the double posting ladies my computer went coo coo...

Kirsty please dear go to the hospital if u start feeling the slightest bit worse... you know in hindsight the day before they admitted me, I spoke to my doctor and after telling him my symptoms he said meet him at the hospital. When he examined me he said he thought I worse than I really was so I should go home. I wish i had stayed when i woke the next morning my tummy was twice the size and I could hardly stand straight. I was short of breath and just felt plain horrible! Don't mess with this OHSS get help!

One week in hospital and one week at home then I caught the flu, I guess my immune system was just so broken down... in the middle of all that finding out we didn't have yet another successful cycle!

Hopefully we will do FET in May,    that my snow babies thaw and continue to grow 
 to all...


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, 

was just popping on to see how you are all doing. I am glad some of you are starting to recover but very sorry to hear that some of you ladies are still suffering badly. it is a horrible experience to go through. 

Kirsty huni please go to the hospital if you are suffering so much, it can be a very serious condition and need sto be managed properly. Make them scan you to check there is no fluid building. Hope you feel better soon.  

Claire and virgo how are you lovely ladies, i hope you are both over the worst and starting to recover. It does take time so dont push 
yourselves. Allow your bodies time to heal, it can take a few months for your body to fully recover.  

Iconn love the positive attitude huni, lets hope your 5 snowbabies do well for you.  

Jamaicababy sorry to hear what you went through but i hope you are fully recovered now. Really hoping your FET brings you success.  

Well ladies, my letter was posted to me yesterday so hopefully i will be getting back on the crazy train. Am praying my 5 snowbabies survive the thaw and one (or 2) decide to stick around to meet their mummy.

Sending you all loads of love and hugs and a speedy recovery.
Chat soon.

Emma xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Emma .. Yes babe, starting to feel a lot better, still taking things easier than normal but slowly returning to normallity!! Really pleased your letter is on it's way.. i   your snow babies make it, you deserve it! keep me posted,xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jamaiababy.. Sorry to hear your awful experience, it really is very very nasty  and like you say hindsight is a wonderful thing 
Luck to you in what you choose to do next with your cycles!   xx

Kirsty.. How you feeling hun?!! xx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

miss e-yeh fingers crossed our 5 embies survive the thaw and one  (or 2...or 3...or 4 and maybe 5) stick around.    
get well soon to the other girls.


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Iconn starting to feel lots better now  
I  all of your snow babies survve the thaw xx


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the advice. I not feeling too bad, don't feel any better but could be alot worse. I been to the clinic today and the doctor did the scan . He said they would not be going a head with ET tomorrow. After reading everyones comments on here and listening to his advice I understand fully why they say this.  I am gutted but this isn't the end. Once better will be able to have the FET in around 6-8 weeks. 

In the meantime the Dr has told me take some time of work to recover and if I get any worse go to hospital. So I off to my doctors on mon to get a sick note as the clinic don't give one now. 

Another hurdle to climb. Hope you all are feeling better xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kirsty.. Oh my lovely, know exactly how you feel, chin up hun, the time will fly by.xx


----------



## Abir (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello brave ladies. I'm in the same boat as you all. I had my egg retrieval on 23rd March, and was supposed to have a 5-day transfer, but that didn't happen because of OHSS. When I was told that I was of course disappointed. But the same day I had such severe pains that I was actually grateful for not transferring. Am much better now, taking lasix for 4 days, and the onset of AF. Was supposed to start FET protocol yesterday on the 3rd day of  , ovaries still not back to size but would have started; but again delayed for a month, and this time just because on my supposed transfer dates the doctor won't be available. Can't do anything about it, but gotta believe everything happens for a reason.
So now I wait till next AF cycle. Don't know how to wait yet another month! Hopefully it'll pass quickly and pleasantly.
Good luck to us all!


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Kirsty-I have to wait until ive had 3 periods before I can have ET so 6-8 weeks is good provided you feel 100%.Dont rush into it cos your body wont be ready to accept a baby otherwise.What another month after this if it means getting what you want.TBH i feel great now (i had no symptoms of ohss) but the dr told me this at my app and ive had a period already.Also if you read abirs post her ovaries are not back to normal, so its does take more like 8-12 weeks.
Abir-Please dont rush into it, as ive said your body needs to feel 100% ready.
On a lighter note, loving the weather.


----------



## Abir (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Iconn, that's sound advice. No matter how impatient we get, we need to be strong and healthy to get pregnant.
Myself and DH have been ttc for 7 years (me 29, dh 35). I did  clomid course 3 years ago but m/c'd on week 9. After consultation doc told us we should go for ICSI, which we started this feb. I was hoping there would be no complication, and hated getting OHSS. But had 29 eggs collected, 19 mature, and 8 embies frozen thankfully.
Guess I should be more patient and trust God and my dear embies.
Get well soonest to all going through OHSS, and believe that things do get better, and happen at the right time!


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello all my AF, finally arrived today  the pain in my back is worse than ever though!! Got to ring clinic tomorrow then should be going in for a chat, to discuss FET.. but i am sure i have to wait another 2 periods, after this one, i believe our body's have to be 100% right too, i am desperate for a baby, as we all are, but guess they know best!! Will call them tomorrow, and go from there i guess, glad all are on the mend, there is light at the end of this horrible dark tunnel ladies,  xx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Abir - welcome to the thread.  I had EC on the same day as you.  Were your embryos frozen on day 3 or day 5?  You must have made a very quick recovery for them to have contemplated an FET on this cycle.  Dont think I will be able to do one for quite some time..

Virgo/Kirsty - glad you are both recovering, even though its a slow process.  Kirsty - sorry about your ET but you need the time to recover.  Good advice Iconn.  

I went to my clinic on Friday for a scan as i had still being feeling sore on my right side especially when my bladder is either totally full or totally empty.  I can actually feel my ovary  on that side.  They scanned me and confirmed that my right ovary is still huge and that it going to take quite a few weeks for it to go down.  I dont envisage an FET until June/July at this rate...  We have a review appoinment with our Consultant on Tuesday to discuss how many to defrost at a time etc.  No doubt they will bang on about Single Embryo transfer again.  DH and I keep having fights about it.  I want to put 2 back and he wants to put 1 back.  We'll see.  I imagine him and the Dr will convince me to do 1.  

Back to work for me tomorrow.  I've been off since the egg collection, so more than 2 weeks.  Looking forward to a normal routine again, but know work will be manic as usual.  Not looking forward to all the nosey questions about where I've been..

On the upside, this weather is amazing.  We dont see much of this in Scotland.  Hope you have all been able to enjoy it a bit!

LOL C x


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Claire 
Im totally with you hun, i am back at work tomorrow, and dreading it!! Will be thinking of you hun, xx


----------



## Abir (Mar 26, 2011)

claireyttc said:


> Abir - welcome to the thread. I had EC on the same day as you. Were your embryos frozen on day 3 or day 5? You must have made a very quick recovery for them to have contemplated an FET on this cycle. Dont think I will be able to do one for quite some time..


Thanks  Mine was a day-5 embryo freeze. Quick recovery, yes thankfully the fluids were flushed out in about 10 days or so. I was so freaked out by OHSS and wanted so desperately to get rid of it to have transfer on time, that I followed orders to the point of anxiety. I was told not to rest much as the fluids would accumulate, and that I should consume 6-8 egg whites daily, 3-4 liters of water daily, and was given very tight stockings which I wore constantly from retrieval day till I had AF. After egg collection I came home but did not rest till night, kept walking, drinking water and eating boiled egg whites (by day 5, I was sick of egg whites and my body refused any more intake). I was very, very bloated, my stomach felt like a drum, I had trouble breathing, and the pain was awful. I slept sitting propped up till AF, never lay down straight. But the real relief came by starting lasix, a water pill that flushed out all trapped fluids and gasses.

They asked me if I could wait another month. I opted for now if there is no risk. They told me my ovaries were still enlarged but there was no risk. But then there is this delay because of doc's unavailability. I think it's better that I recover completely for FET, probably by end of May or start of June.

I really hope you recover beautifully and real soon. And please focus on improving your health till FET. Take it as a good opportunity to be better prepared for pregnancy.

Wish all working ladies the best. I work online, and have been taking a break even there. About the nosy questions, just smile at the enquirers and say you needed a break!

Wishing everyone a speedy recovery and the best of health!


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

At this rate girls we'll all be fet buddies.Keep in touch cos im being called for in june and by the looks of things you's will be similar to me.I was told that if they took 2 embryos out to thaw but both improved but only one was being transferred then they can freeze the other one again.Im only wanting one you see transferred and so does dh.Back in work tomorrow, weekend has flew by.What fantastic weather still and its only April
     to all our frozen embies.


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

FET all the way by the looks of things   for our frozen babies,xx


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Ladies. I am really grateful for this thread, and knowing others are going thru similar experiences. 
I am feeling much better now, last week I didn't really have time to think about the delay of things whereas yesterday I started feeling depressed.  June seems so far away. 

How is everyone ?    

Xxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

kirsty-june is only round the corner.Ive had to wait since march so i feel like it'll be soon here.I have a holiday planned for may so wont be long after that.Cant wait to start.


----------



## Abir (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad to know you're better Kirsty. I know, the wait seems like forever! I try to be optimistic about it, but knowing it's all so real, and then this delay, can be frustrating.
I think we've waited so long that even minor delays seem hard to bear now. But once things start moving, they'll get going n hopefully we'll be very busy very soon!!
The holiday sounds like a great plan Iconn. The time will pass quicker and pleasanter, and you'll be more relaxed.


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Iconn a holiday sounds like a great idea. I was planning one for after the FET if I get a BFN  but thinking we need one now. 

Abir :you really do help put things into perspective . All good things come to those that wait. Even if we have to wait a bit longer. 

Xxx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi everyone
ive just had very bad news, my new clinic will not refreeze embies after thawing out day 2 freeze and growing them so now for my fet we have to decide how many to grow out , knowing that only 2 can be transfered but at the same time wanting enough to get a tx but not wanting any of them to be lost, im so annoyed as moraly and ethicly i dont want any to be destroyed but i also dont want to just take out 2 and not have any to tx day 3, i really wish my clinic had told me about this policy before this arose, so annoyed, does anyone else know any clinic in ireland that refreezes as im considering moving my precious embies, i had it done at the sims before 5yrs ago cannot understand why my new clinic wont do it.

rosebud


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all? I really hope you are all starting to feel a lot better and the ohss is settling down for you all. Make sure for those who have gone back to work that you take it easy for a couple of weeks.  I'm sure it wont be too long til you lovely ladies have your snowbabies back where they belong onboard the mothership.  

Rosebud not sure about other clinics in ireland. I attend the regional fertility centre in belfast and they have the same policy in that they wont refreeze embies. I had actually been advised to thaw 6 at a time cos mine are day 1 embies and each time only 3 survived the thaw and continued to grow. The best 2 were put back each time.

Sending you all loads of love and hugs. Wishing you all feel so much better very soon.

Emma xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi emma

thanks for your reply, im now with origin previously with sims in dublin, and even 5yr ago they refroze embies, it just came as such a shock for me today when they told me they didnt refreeze, we have elected to take out 4 day 1 frozen with a view to having 2 to tx on day 3, as they wanted to take out 7 to try for blasts and i was scared of losing a lot. i wonder why the belfast clinics dont refreeze.

rosebud


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Ladies.. My clinic don't refreeze either... i think we have decided we are going to thaw all 7, so that way we have the best chance of getting two good enough for transfer, but like you.. if 4 make it, they are just destroyed, it's a very hard decision to make   
Feeling a lot better now, and work feels like i have never been away!! I think my FET is looking like June now, as rang my Clinic Monday as Sunday my AF arrived and they said i have to wait for another natural period then call them and i shall then go in for a scan, but if everything is not settled i will have to wait another month.. its proving to be a very long hard cycle, but i am   the wait is worth it and i get BFP.. as i   for all you lovely ladies on here!! XX

GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT LADIES XX   XX


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

I never thought to ask my clinic whether they freeze or not after being thawed   . 
i spoke to them yesterday and last week they gave me an injection to make me bleed (sometime soon) - cant be a natural AF tho. They said when I have bled, to ring them to arrange a scan and if everything has settled down I can look at having my FET. After reading comments on here and looking on internet my understanding is I should wait for a couple of natural AF - so I confused. They say its a new injection they use (sorry i dont know the name) and not all clinics offer this. But it should help speed up the process. I didnt think to ask questions at the time because I felt so shocking   .  Just wondered if anyone else has had this and if so how long they had to wait before doing FET. 

My moods are all over the place these last few days, I wonder if this is my natural hormaones trying to take over again  


xxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

My clinic reckons that they refreeze  which im not sure about, though i wouldnt like any to be discarded
Kirsty-know what you mean. I think id sooner have natural periods before staring fet.I have to have 3 so body is defo back to normal.So much difference between clinics.


----------



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi there

Please dont get down!
I had mild OHSS when I had my first ivf cycle in 2009 and 2 embies were put back.
My OHSS then became worse and i nearly died was in intesive care for 4 weeks.
They are only doing whats best for you as you are there main priority, healthy mum = healthy babies 

Keep your chin up

Jodie xxx


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

hi there

Jodie - Sorry to hear you was so unwell with your OHSS Sounds like I have been very lucky with mine. I guess that could have been different if I had my embies put back in. But it really does bring home how nasty OHSS can be 

Iconn - waiting for 3 natural periods seems so long  but i guess it is better on our bodies.

Well my AF arrived as expected this morning (a week after the injection they gave me to make it come). I am in a lot of pain with it, not sure if this is normal, doesnt feel like my normal af's.  So will ring clinic monday as arrange scan to see how the ovaries are doing and how long i might have to wait for the FET 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend 

kirsty xxx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well.  I'm now getting back to normal, the oHSS has eased up and I'm even starting to pee without pain!  Progress indeed!

We had a consultation last week about our 15 day 3 embryos.  We have been advised to thaw 3 at a time, with a view to hopefully getting one good blast and putting one back.  He was very anti putting 2 back because of my age (30).  He thinks its going to be illegal to put 2 back into a 30 yr old in a few years.  However, he was very keen to reassure me that in the event any of the others make it to blast they will definetly re-freeze.  I asked about stats on whether people got pregnant from re-frozen ones, but he said there werent any reliable ones as it didnt happen that often....  He said that we should go back for any re-frozen blasts having got through all the other day 3 ones.  We're hoping to get lucky and that we dont have to end up doing that.   Has anyone asked their clinic what the rationale behind refusing to re-freeze is?  I'm really interested to know!

Think our transfer will be near end of June by the time we get back from holiday and they programme a cycle (my normal one is irregular and long).  

Looking forward to staying in touch with all you lovely ladies throughout the FET process!  

Love and luck to all!

C x


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi

well i sent a email to embryology in my clinic asking why they dont refreeze and i got a reply from a different embryologist saying they do refreeze if embryos are of adequate quality , they apologised for any confusion caused,

v strange as they woman i spoke to at my meeting said it wasnt available, hopefully this new info i have is correct.

rosebud


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello, hope everyone is having a nice Easter 

Ok just a little question, it will be three weeks tomorrow since EC and I am still very bloated, I have had a AF so thought the bloated feeling would be gone by now. I only had mild OHSS but just wondering if this is to be expected three weeks post EC. I wouldn't mind but back at work next week and dreading people thinking I am pregnant  

Xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all having a lovely easter and are all well on the road to recovery.

Kirsty that is normal for a lot of people after ohss. I had it after my first cycle last year and it took a while for my body to settle. Really at this point you have just had your withdrawal bleed, it took for me to have my withdrawal bleed and my next af for my body to go back to normal again. Hope it settles soon for you.

Sending all you lovely ladies big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your advice Emma. I guessed it would take some time but was hoping to feel normal by now   

Xxx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Kirsty,

Yes I agree thats totally normal.  My EC was 4 weeks ago and I'm now starting to get back to normal.  It will definetly die down eventually!

Hope you all had a nice easter.

C x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Kirsty it is an awful thing huni. Just take it easy.     It will get better, i promise.  

Claire glad to hear you are getting back to normal.  

Emma xx


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Claire - glad to hear you getting back to normal, gosh this ohss can really take it out of us !! Do you know when you will be having your FET ? 

Emma - think I will be walking into office on Tuesday and everyone thinking I am pregnant hehe.  One more day off work  Let's hope this bloatedness feeling goes.



Xxx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone fancied reviving this thread.  I'm just back from a 2 week holiday in the US.  Nice and relaxed. Had a nig cetrotide injection today and started prognova, to start the process of getting our first FET.  Any of you guys, starting the process?

Hope you are all well.

C x


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, Wow your holiday sounds amazing!! I am having scan on 25th and as long as all is settled can start d/r on 31st, ready for FET! So glad to be back to it,xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello ladies, its been a while since we all last spoke. Hope you are all completely recovered.  

Claireyttc great news that you are getting started with your FET, maybe we wont be too far apart. I have been Dring for 2 weeks and started progynova today. ET scheduled for 1st June, using the last of my snowbabies for this one. Good luck huni, have everything crossed for you      . Your hols sounded fab too.  

Virgo good luck for your scan huni     , hopefully everything will have settled down and you will get the go ahead for DR.  

A big hi to the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Virgo/Miss E,

Great to hear from you both and to see you are also both moving forward with FET!  

I honeslty have no idea what to think about it all. We have been told to defrost 3 on our first go with a view to hopefully getting at least one to a blast stage.  I had hoped to defrost a couple more and get to put to 2 back, but my husband and clinic were very against that idea  .  I suppose given our last 2 disasterous attempts at all of this, there remains a chance that none of them could survive to blast.  I'm driving myself mad!  I've not had a 2ww yet either, so have no idea how insane that will send me.

I'm also not sure how much time if any I should take off from work for the FET.  I dont want to be seen as a "hassle" as I've had quite a bit of time off already this year with the first 2 cycles (where I used our company's policy to have a week off for each cycle and then had further sick leave with the OHSS).  I've also just had a 2 week holiday!

Miss E - did you take any time off for previous FETs?

Love and luck to you both.
C x


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi there everyone

good to catch up again, i am starting down reg injs 2morro with a view to tx on 23rd june, we are taking out 4 embies that were frozen on 2nd day with a hope of having 2 to transfer at day3 stage, we usually tx blasts but im unsure as to the refreezing policy of my new clinic and dont want to take out a lot only to lose too many, 

i have bulging disks in my back and they are v painfull right now so hoping it settles down before transfer as i wont be able to take painkillers after that   

good luck everyone

rosebud


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi  I have just come across your thread and couldn't read an run...

I have been in the exact place as many of you are now. I too suffered badly with ohss. I had 25 eggs, but only 3 fertilised - poorly  by day 3, we had 1x 8 cell and 2 x 4 cell embies, all were very fragmented and below the quality to freeze. I remember the phonecall well, as I was in hospital, and they called to ask us to go on for transfer rather than "waste" them! After not only us trying to convince how poorly I was, but also the doctor got on the phone to say no, she wouldn't allow it! Finally they agreed to freeze but kept on that we shouldn't get our hopes up as they will not even survive the thaw, let alone anything else!

Shortly after that call, they couldn't keep up with all the drips, fluids and care I needed so I was blue lighted to ICU where I had a central line put in. I was there for over a week when they decided it was time for a tummy drain. They drained off over 6 litres of fluid. As others have said, I have never suffered like it and would never wish it on anyone. I even got multiple bed sores where I simy couldn't move.

Anyway, fast forward... I did get better  and after a mamoutj 72 day cycle whilst my body repaired itself, I went on for a medicated FET. It was like a dream in comparisson! It really upset me though how negative they were still about my precious little embies.  Defrost day arrived and we were do nervous and expecting the worst. We went in for transfer - all had survived! We had the two better ones put back - one 8 cell and one 4 cell. I took a week off work where I did nothing!  Then returned to work, making sure I did not do anything too strenuous. 

3 days prior to text day, I was cramping badly when I woke. I went to the toilet and the pan was bright red. AF had arrived. I was so upset! I did the test, just to "complete" the treatment cycle. Imagine my shock when the second line came up before it even reached the control line?!  I called the clinic and told them. Guess their reply? Don't get your hopes up...

The night before out 7 week scan, I bled again. Felt the same, cranky and bright red water. I called the emergency number who said to keep the appointment so we could see what was going on ... But... Font get your hopes up!

All were in disbelief when they saw a beUtiful growing baby complete with a beating heart  shocked us further when they zoomed in on it's "mate"!  Yes, twins! Don't get your hopes ip, vanishing twin syndrome often happens when scanned so early...

But... Both were still there at 9 weeks!  Nah nah nah nah nah!!  They WERE worth freezing after all!  I did have a difficult pregnancy - horrendous sickness throughout, USA multiple bleeding spells and a premature rupture of membranes at 29 weeks. But, I delivered both naturally, very quickly and completely med free- unless you include sips of water! I guess once you experience ohss, nothing else hurts!!  

My double little miracles turned 5 this week and I will remember their journey forever. Never hive up hope, always keep faith in them - and you. Mothers intuition really is a greT thing. Medical science is amazing but sometimes we do need to believe in our hearts. M&K now have a little brother - a complete surprise!  So miracles really do happen - usually St the time you least expect them 

Anyway, I have witteted on enough and taken up a big slot! As I said, I really wanted to pass on a positive story following such a negative start. Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry about all the typos! On my phone and predictive spelling is not always a good thing!


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Witters - thanks so much for your lovely post.  It is fab to hear these kinds of stories.  I'm hoping to have an FET this week.  They are de-frosting 3 tomorrow and hoping to put back on Friday when at least one should be day 5 blast  .

This has cheered me up no end!

Thanks again!

C x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, how are u all doing?

Witters thanks for the positive story huni, it helps boost our spirits cos we can see it does work.   

Claire darling good luck for et, praying you have some fab embies.       

A big hi to the other ladies, hope you are all getting on well.

I'm up tomorrow for ET, hopefully my embies will survive the thaw and continue to grow big and strong for me. 

Emma xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Emma and Claire, glad my post gave you hope, that was my intension  I for one will be thinking of you both and ofcourse your embies tomorrow! I felt the thaw was harder on the nerves than collection.  Stay strong, they can do it!!!


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Witters

Your story has real gave me hope, miracles do happen, i have started on day 1 d/r today, and feeling a little aprehensive to say the least, my frozen babes, were frozen at 2pn stage and 5 are going to be thawed with the hope &   that they reach blast.. i feel its such a big ask, but trying to stay positive  
After a terrible time with OHSS i just   this is my time! I am also adament about having 2 embros transfered also, i started my ICSI journey in Jan and still havent completed cycle 1!!!!  
Its so lovely to have such positive stories!! Thank you xxxx

Hope everyone else on here are well, love,   and   to all XXXX


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Miss E & Claire will be thinking about you both lots xxxx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks all!

Virgo!  Same as you I started in January and still haven't had a transfer, so feel the frustration.  Hope the down reg goes well.

Miss E - please let me know how the thaw and ET go tomorrow.  Super nervous about my thaw and Thursday will be agony too, hoping they make it to Friday for a transfer...

Thanks again Witters.

C x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Had my transfer today and now have 2 embies on board, just praying they stick tight.

Claire i have everything crossed for your tranfer later this week           . I thawed my 5 remaining frosties, mine were all frozen on day 1. They took them out last night and all 5 survived the initial thaw, 3 had continued to divide this morning and i had 2 day 2 grade b 2 cell embies transferred, embryologist said they looked nice so heres hoping they do well.

Thinking of all you lovely ladies, and hoping your upcoming txs bring you those much deserved BFPs.

Emma xx


----------



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

hi all, hope you are all ok  

wow I wanted to cry after reading your post witters; gives so much hope !!

Miss E well done on your  transfer, and good luck claire for your transfer...Hoping that you both get BFP   

virgo - good luck with d/r not long now till your ET praying that you get a BFP too  

well afm, i now waiting for my next AF, had one natural one so can start my HRT drugs on my nxt af which is due end of june. Off to eygpt next week for a week. We have had such a crap time over the last few months that I am really looking forward to a break and energize myself for the nxt lot of drugs 

xxx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,

So my embryologist called, they have carried out the thaw on 3 of the embryos and they have all survived.  They are now taking them another 2 days to blast.  Nail biting times ahead.  They aren't looking at them tomorrow, they will check on friday morning to make sure it is worth me taking the trip to the clinic for the transfer! 

Miss E - thats brilliant news that everything went well and you have 2 on board!  You must delighted that everything has gone to plan.

Kirsty - enjoy your holiday and get some much deserved rest and relaxation.  It will all come round for you soon enough.

Speak soon,  C xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Miss E

Really pleased for you lots of   &   XX

Claire ... Thinking of you hun, let us know,xx

Kirsty.. Wow how jealous am i babes.. you relax & enjoy yourself xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Claire thinking of you sweetie, hoping you will be on soon with good news.      

Virgo thanks huni, how are you getting on with dr, hopefully things will move quickly for you and your snowbabies will be home soon.      

Kirsty hope af puts in an appearance on time so that you can get started. Enjoy your hols, so jealous!!!!!  

Emma xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Emma, Im starting to feel real low, headaches, mood swings.. not good  
Its starting to feel real again now, hard getting back into it really, after all the set backs, but trying to stay  

Love &   for you hunni XX


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh virgo huni, the side effects of dr are awful but at least when the side effects come we know it is working   . It does take a while to get back into the way of things again. I hope the side effects settle when you start the next stage. When is hrt due to start?
It will all be worth it in the end huni when you get that BFP. Sending you loads of                                           . Keep your chin up.   

Emma xx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello!

Virgo - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit low.  Remember that you aren't alone.  Until recently I hadnt made it to a transfer yet either.  Finally had one blast put back on Friday.  You will be there too very soon!  


I found the transfer really sore and hadnt expected it to be so tense!  I was sure it had fallen out when I did a pee afterwards!  Have had lots of ups and downs over the last few days.  At least our 2 ww is only 11 days.  OTD is next Monday.  Can't wait (which ever way it goes) as this feels like torture!

Hope everyone else is well.  

Stay strong and baby dust to all.

C x


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Claire.. so glad to hear you have your one blast on board, i have everything crossed for you &   sweetheart!
Out of the 3 thawed did only the one make it to blast?! I am starting to get used to feeling low again ow, after all it become the 'norm' to us ladies, going through all this, with so many up's & down's!!
Going to be thinking of you lots!! XX

Emma.. My hrt is due to start on 23rd so still a little way yet!! How are you doing hun?! XX


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies,

Claire congrats on being , hope that little one snuggles in tight.     

Virgo sorry you are still feeling awful, you are so right we spend such a big part of our lives feeling crap because of the meds but it will all be worth it very soon when we get our BFPs.  I'm doing ok thanks, at the halfway mark so just trying to stay relaxed and hoping the next week passes by quickly.

Emma xx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Virgo - out of the 3 embryos they thawed, one only made it to 10 cells by day 5, so was ruled out.  The other 2 were both blasts but only 1 had a cavity (which means it was more progressed etc).  They put the best one back and did culture both of the other two for another day to see if they caught up. They didnt develop further so weren't re-frozen unfortunatley.  I suppose we have 12 left but if we followed suit on the next thaws we can basically expect to lose two thirds of the embryos each time.  So we have decided that if we dont get a BFP with this blast, we will defrost 2 at a time and put them back on the day 3.  That way we are given them all the best chance inside of the womb where they belong....  Our clinc will no doubt dislike that approach as they are dead against the risk of mulitple pregnancies but they will have to get on with it!

Not feeling overly positive about the test day on Monday but we'll see!

Love and luck to all,

Claire x


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Claire

Thank you for all that info, really does help! I will be thinking of you lots on Monday, and am   you get BFP! XXXX


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

BFN. Gutted.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Claire, I'm so sorry


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh Claire darling i am so very sorry. I know how hard a bfn is. Take some time and take care of yourself and dh. We are here anytime you need us.        

Emma xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Claire, I am so so sorry hun, lots of love xx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  

It really wasn't much of a surprise really, I had a feeling it wasnt going to work out from the moment I went into the clinic for the ET.  Can I ask if everyone else had a doctor putting it back and if there was a screen that they were watching to make sure they were in the right place etc?  When I've seen ET on tv, it has always been a Dr putting the embryo back and they are usually using an ultra sound at the same time.  I had it done by a nurse and there was no scan done at the same time or before hand to check my lining still looked ok etc. 

We are trying to work out what the best strategy is for our next cycle.  We are thinking of thawing 2 at a time and putting them both back on day 3 this time (ie the same day of the thaw), at least that way they all have an equal chance inside me.  Because I had such a rough time with OHSS the last time, we need to do everything we possibly can to make sure we do our best with the frosties.

I'm all over the place today, but generally feeling quite determined about the whole thing.  This has to work, my future happiness depends on it!  Desperate....right now I'd do literally anything to get pregnant!

C xxx


----------



## angelbaby2010 (May 27, 2011)

Aww hun really am prayin 4 u and DH   u will have ur baby soon


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Claire huni, it is so hard going through a bfn. It will take time for you to get your head around it and it is perfectly natural to feel a bit all over the place.    

I think a lot of clinics are different, there doesnt seem to be any standardisation on how et is done. My clinic asks you to empty your bladder on arrival, some clinics prefer a full bladder, a doctor does the transfer but they do not use ultrasound. I think this is why they say in some cases the chance of ectopic is higher cos they cant see exactly where they are putting them.
Not sure what to advise with regards to how many to thaw and when to do transfer. Mine were all frozen on day 1, i thawed 6 each time and when thawed 2 were transferred on day 2. The clinic says they have a better chance of surviving in the womb than in a dish.
Hang in there sweetie, after a few weeks to get your thoughts together things will all seem clearer for you.    


How are all the other lovely ladies doing? I am testing tomorrow and am sick with nerves over it.

Emma xx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Em!  Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.  I know the feeling of being sick with nerves but stay stong.  You deserve your share of baby dust!  Have everything crossed for you.  Cx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Claire

Hun i am sending so much love your way!! I don't however know anything about ET as not got there yet, I think it sound's a good plan about thawing two thawed at a time though, as you don't want to be wasting any embryos! I personally think they are better off where they belong in your womb, however my clinic believes different, but from my point of view, i totally agree with you!! Lots of love & Luck xxxx

MissE.. Will be thinking of you hun, let us know xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Just to let you know it is another BFN for me  , heartbroken but not beaten.

Good luck to all the ladies going through upcoming cycles, wishing you all the luck in the world.         

Emma xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, MissE, So sorry   This journey is so tough, especially after all the OHSS rubbish you have been through   Good to hear you are not beaten though, great attitude!  

You will all get your dreams, I'm sure


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Miss E - Really, really sorry to hear that.  This journey sucks, it really does.  

How many frosties do you have left?  Hear any time to discuss strategies etc, its all I think about.  Glad you aren't defeated, and are keeping up a fighting spirit.

Love claire


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks ladies, you are all great support.

Claire how are you feeling huni? I have no frosties left, this was my 3rd FET with the last of my frosties so am facing another fresh cycle and am really scared about ohss happening again. Really want a fresh transfer cos i wonder if it would make the difference for us. Now the problem we have is trying to decide which clinic to go to. The clinic we are with has really long waiting lists. We get one nhs go in N. ireland which i have already had so my last 2 fets have been self-funded and to have a self-funded fresh cycle i would have to wait 1 year to get to the top of the waiting list.  

Emma xx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Miss E,

I'm ok thanks.  Still a bit all over place. Last night I convinced myself I was going to London to get immune tests.  Today that feels like an over reaction.  May have been the wine I was drinking last night  .

Sorry to hear that is the last of the frosties...and about the clinic situation.  Isn't there another one in N.Ireland with shorter lists.  Glasgow is easy to get to from N.Ireland, so you might want to think about the clinic I'm using GCRM, as it might not work out much more expensive as flights are cheap and plentiful....

Let me know how you get on.  Its all such s nightmare, so I really for you, especially about fear of the OHSS.

C x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Claire, there is one more clinic in N.Ireland with no waiting lists but we want to be sure we are making the best decision. I have heard so many good reports about GCRM and we are seriously considering going there. I was going to phone to see if i could get a telephone consultation initially and then we will make a decision. I have heard that they tailor the protocols more to the individual, think they would hopefully look closely at my last protocol and dosage and hopefully be able to change it to help reduce the risk of ohss. What do you think of GCRM, any info you can give me would be really appreciated.

It does take time to get your head around a bfn and you do  start to think you need a load of other tests done but hopefully the next FET will bring you that bfp. I know a lady on the ireland boards who had bfn with GCRM on fresh cycle but BFP on FET and now has twins.   Chin up huni, our time is coming very soon.

Emma xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Miss E.. I am so sorry to hear your news of BFN i have been thinking about you all day, sending love &   XX


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Miss E,

I definetly think you should be giving GCRM consideration.  To be really open and honest with you we haven't had the best of time with them.  The first cycle was a total disaster as we had zero fertilisation.  We therefore had a debate with them about whether they should have told us more about ICSI and explained that standard IVF ran a greater risk of failed fertilisation.  They have responded to this by saying that what happended to us was really very rare, given that my DH's sperm looked good.  In fairness I think that clinically this is right but I still feel uncomfortable that we weren't offered half ivf, half icsi or given more of a balanced view on prospects.  We were basically told we had extremly good chances and then to have total failed fertilisation was should a shock.

Then on the second cycle they increased my dosage slightly which I queried twice.  This resulted in the 27 eggs and a total freeze all, which again I was really dissappointed with.  However, when we looked into the total amount of drugs I had overall (because we didnt stimulate for as many days the second time) there wasnt much difference, so GCRM's argument is that it just wasnt forseeable and it was done with best intentions.  In fairness they have very low instances of OHSS and I think I was just very unlucky.  It is so hard to know....

Overall I'm quite balanced about GCRM, I'm not sure I would choose to go with them for another fresh cycle, not because I dont trust them, but because mentally I think we'd need a fresh start.  There is a new private clinic in Edinburgh called IVF Scotland and I would probably go there or London Lister next. 

However, I know loads of other people who really rate GCRM and have had excellent experiences.

Hope this helps....

C x


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi there

i had my fet end of june an just had my bfn,    so dissapointed as this was our 7th ivf and we had used immune treatment and i had reduced my bmi to accecptable level and i cut our all caffine  ect, im just so tired of all this now, over 16yrs ttc and nothing to show for it, the embies were not good quality this time as we took out 4 and 2 didnt make it and 2 transferred were 4 cell grade 3 on day 3. i have 11 left and will try fet again as soon as my clinic will let me, which will prob be oct as they are v slow, this time i will try taking out 7 and try to have blasts for day 5 tx. the misery never ends, 

this thread hasnt been very luck for any of us march girls. xx
rosebud


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Rosebud, i am so so sorry hunni, sending you so much love &  , life is so damn unfair, i really am thinking of you lots!! Nothing i can say will make you feel any better i know, but i am so sorry xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Virgo & Rosebud - I'm so sorry to read of your BFN       It's such a hard journey.


Dear all - I'm now locking the thread as the time has now passed and most have moved onto other threads and boards now.


Thank you for your understanding


Mini x x


----------

